# E stops



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

building a few control circuits and the machine i am going to fit them to has to be shipped in 2 parts and the 2 stops are on eather end of the machine
i was wondering what the law is on conectors in e stop circuits.

i know its not good practice and i realy dont want to do it but i cant seem to find another way

i always set my e stops to cut the 12v line and not make the 12v line.


Thanks Philip


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

E stops are generally a normally closed contact that is in series between the control transformers fuse and the control circuit. Usually we use a WAGO or Weidmuller connector to connect different sections of machinery. If there are more than one E stop (mushroom head, safety barrier etc. in the circuit these will all be in series after the control transformers fuse but BEFORE the control circuit)


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

I always put a lot of e-stops on machines now,i was called to a machine some months ago that had torn a guys arm clean off all because he couldn't reach an E-STOP !
I'd rather be over zealous with them than have a similar sort of thing happen to me !!!

I mainly go for 110v control circuit ( 56v to earth )

Invertors don't like being E-Stopped too many times,sets up all sorts of weird effects on the lines.

Chris


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Chris. 110 volts E.stop line for me too - but I have used 24 volt on occasion

Frank


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

i only useing the 12 volts as the control PCB is 12 volt controlled and adding a 24v power supply in as just another cost


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

There is a standard somewhere [no idea where!] about control ccts, I seem to remember from my dim and distant days of machine tool control. There is mention of the type of actuators and the discoonection of the contacts being 'forced' and not by means of a 'spring' which coud fail. Other than that I can be of no help at all:no:

Seem to recall the standard may have been refered to in a book by PILZ controls or some such thing


----------

